# sendmail logfiles



## Rolfieo (May 17, 2010)

At the moment my FreeBSD 8 server is keeping maillog.x.bz2 in /var/log. Its keeps 8 days of logfiles. 

I want keep them longer, I want to keep something like 31 logfiles, maybe even in maillog.20100517.bz2 files in /var/log/mail. So that I have more logfiles, and easier to troubleshoot. 

I now have a problem with yahoo, and I don't have my logfiles any more from that day. So proving anything is very difficult. 

But I have no idea where to look. 
Can somebody point me in the right direction?


----------



## SirDice (May 17, 2010)

Edit /etc/newsyslog.conf. For more information see newsyslog(8).


----------

